# 69 gto wheels



## pumppropumping (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a 69 that I am working on. I put a ride tech coil over suspension in it and am currently trying to pick out some rims and tires for it. I like the old school look but do want a modern feel to them so was looking at something like the Hurst dazzlers 17 x 8 or the torque thrust m's of the same size. My question is that the web sights I'm looking at state that they will not fit a GTO but are made for the Chevelle. Now I am a novice at this but is there a difference between the two gm A bodys?


----------

